# knit picks order for future projects



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Knit picks had a sale, and I was inspired to acquire some "good" yarn (my term for sock yarn and such)

I got a few more harmony crochet hooks as I may try a crocheted pair of socks 

I am finishing an afghan for my neighbor, so it may be a little bit before I cast on my 2nd pair of socks, or try the crocheted version.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Angie, I remember when you first started knitting socks.
It was around the time I first learned to knit.
You had made a tiny one and got the little hole where the gusset pick-up meets the top of the foot.
You were asking how to stop that from happening.

In a way, you really inspired me to keep trying to knit.
Even though I am left handed.
I thought that was a stopper w/ knitting, but it totally isnt.
I wanted to knit socks SO BAD.

And now I am insane with how many I do. LOL

Beautiful 'good yarn' you got there.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, and the KP 20% off sock yarn sale goes until April 1st. :teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

stop it, you enabler er you! I'd have to knit as fast and well as you do to use this up this year.

(but there are colors I don't have)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I meant that last post for other people who might not track the KP sales like I do.

:angel:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have been trying to ignore that sale! :run:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I meant that last post for other people who might not track the KP sales like I do.
> 
> :angel:


I hope someone else can be in a position to get at least a little order in for themselves.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The very BESt sales come from the 'discontinued colorways' section.
KP are getting rid of a lot of their Stroll "Multi" colors, and also the Felici Sport weight.
Those lines are both up to 50% off and are really good sock yarn.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pretty Colors! I didn't know they have Harmoney crochet hooks, have to check them out!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I got two of the Harmony crochet hooks at first (this is a 2nd order). At first the one I'm using felt some different and I was not sure I was going to like it - but I did a little more crocheting with it and now I love it, there is a slightly different balance to it - sorta like the Harmony knitting needles have that slightly different feel. 

I love mine.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a haul!!

Beautiful selection.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I see sock needles too! I was thinking about getting a harmony crochet hook. I don't crochet, just use it for some things with my knitting, like capturing escaping stitches. I just think they are so pretty!

I wish I could snaffu some money so I could get more yarn. Maybe I could justify it if I knitted socks and put them in the Etsy store???

:teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have one pair of this size of sock needles in 8" but I think these are the 6" version.

I have grand plans of making another pair of socks. My hand made ones I don't use as much as they are "special" - so I need more special socks. They seem to have more cushion in them or something.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have 7" and 5" and I think 6" sock needles. I think 5 and 6 are the best size. Those stinking long ones get in my way! But, I need enough so I can cast on 2 socks at a time. And, I think I need to start 2 pairs of socks at a time.... lol! 
That would be 4 sets of needles. I have 3. Maybe I need to buy more?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> stop it, you enabler er you! I'd have to knit as fast and well as you do to use this up this year.
> 
> (but there are colors I don't have)


What is a harmony crochet hook?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/Harmony_Regular_Crochet_Hooks__DHarmonyRegCrochetHks.html

there's a link to a single one so you can get a better view of it. It's layered woods in colors. 

They have a new lighter colored wood ones now, but I've not tried them.
I like the colors of these.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a question about my wonderful yarn.

In a store here if I purchase they will take a hank of it and put on the "swift"? thing and open it out and then wind with an electric winder that makes like a round bun of yarn, easy to work with. I've bought the winder thing, manual version - but not the 'swift?" thing. 

So, doing a hank is not easy and I have no one with arms to hold out to hold the yarn as I wind.

Is it okay, not harmful, to wind the nice yarn into a ball? I don't usually do a ball of yarn - but I cannot knit from one of these hanks as it is.

Thanks for any information on this.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> Is it okay, not harmful, to wind the nice yarn into a ball? I don't usually do a ball of yarn - but I cannot knit from one of these hanks as it is.


I wouldn't say it is harmful, in fact, I would say it is fine, but I would maybe then wind from the ball onto the hand-crank winder thing, or something. If you wind into a ball, you should only do so right before you knit with it. Winding into a normal ball can stretch your yarn a bit, causing your knit item to shrink a lot when you first wash it. 

Those ball winders that make "cakes", or old-fashioned nostepinnes (wooden winding sticks) allow the yarn to collapse into that hollow core and relax, so it's not all stretched out. 

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks that does make sense. I like those cakes and pulling from the center. 

I'll try that, thank you.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

AngieM2,

Your yarn is beautiful!! I love knitpicks.They really do carry some nice fibres/tools.
I have a hard time controlling myself when Im shopping there.ound:
I got a bunch of their discontinued 4 ply over Christmas. I got enough to make 2 decent sized sweaters and 4+ pairs of socks. I like making socks on some of their 4ply.
I have one of their crochet hooks. I like it better than the metal ones I have.
Ive got that book too and its a good one.

Heres a vid I found on how to hand wind a center-pull ball of yarn. Its so much nicer to work with one of these.
[YOUTUBE]LVO-rfuFpdw[/YOUTUBE]

And one on how to unwind a skein
[YOUTUBE]4Tr9zgmJqGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie why do o_u need to wind it into a ball? Y_ou can find the center of the hank and just knit from that. Just stick your fingers, one at each end, into the center of the hank. You can just pull out a few threads and find the center that way. This isn't a "skein" of yarn so it really doesn't need to be rewound before you use it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't stay in one place to crochet or knit, so the yarn is usually moved in a bag with me - that's why a conventional store bought skien, that I can pull from the inside; or the bun type, or even a ball is easier as it does not knot if moved around.

that's why.
How do you do it.?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pearl, thank you for finding those you tubes for me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> I have 7" and 5" and I think 6" sock needles. I think 5 and 6 are the best size. Those stinking long ones get in my way!


See now .... I like the longer ones ... the short ones dig into my hands ...


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I cannot work from a hank without tangling, honestly I can't think of anyone I know that does! Though I would leave it in hank form until it's wanted/needed, then wind it into a center pull ball.

Angie, I have neither a swift not ball winder, and honestly, I wind balls so fast, I really don't need anything mechanical!! However, one thing I do is to take the skein and put it on an overturned chair (the legs) to hold it out, or put it around my feet (if I can't find anyone to hold it for me). Then I pull the yarn off the skein and pile it on the floor. I know, it sounds awful, but as long as it doesn't move and no one touches it, it's fine. Then I wind it rapidly back into ball form. I do make a center-pull ball using my hands. Wrap the yarn around 4 fingers held wide, then start the ball at one side of these wraps. The yarn itself acts as a sort of nostepinne. When finished, you pull that bit of yarn from the ball first, and the rest follows nicely along after it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I went back and looked. Duh, those are skeins. Sorry! I was thinking they were those long thin balls of yarn. Please disreguard my suggestion.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Falls-Acre - I may try that. It's the having someone hold while it gets either wound or getting ready to be wound that is the tangle.

Marchwind - I read posts one way some days, and then later another way when it's reread. 
no problem.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've wrapped (rolled) yarn into balls with a center pull going so far back, it seems I must have been born with that know-how.

The key to not rolling the yarn too tight (stretching it) is to ALWAYS hold the ball in such a fashion that you can wrap the ball PLUS 2 fingers.

Everytime you shift your yarn always shift the fingers so you continue to wrap over them.

Each time you move your fingers you create just enough slack to keep that "spring" in your yarn.



My elderly mother has always had an issue with Martha Stewart.
Mother insists Martha really doesn't know near as much as she tries to portray.

I use to ignore my mother's rants until the day I saw Martha rolling a ball of yarn.
She left NO SLACK as she wound.
Had that ball wound as tight as could be.......stretching those fibers to the max!

I would have hated trying to knit with that yarn.


If you have no one to hold your hank as you wind, draping it over the back of a kitchen chair can be quite helpful.


Okay ------ now to go check out that SALE!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks tallpines.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I put the skein around my feet while they are propped up on a footstool, and wind with my hands. :gaptooth:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

neat idea Lythrum. I have a movie I want to watch a glider rocker with footstool that might work.

I tried a inside pull yarn ball this morning with some of the acrylic I'm using for neighbor's afghan. And it's working! First time I've ever got it to work. Yea! good instructions are given here.


----------

